# nap bloodrunner 2 blade



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

im thinking about using nap bloodrunner this year. anybody used them and how did they do?


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I have used them the last 2 seasons with success. They nice because they cut on contact and expand. No worries of mechanical failure. (still use rage 2 blades on occasion) They're also very easy to sharpen.


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

i have used them for 3 years and i have yet to have a deer go past 45 yards..on 2 bucks they went clear through 2 rib cage bones and laid the red carpet...the only problem is you can buy them with replacement blades but the they are a sob to put on..if you dont strip the screws out first


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Bought some at the end of last season. Haven't tried them yet but I cant wait to see what they do... little buggers look NASTY!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I did a test with them, rage 3 blade, shwacker, and muzzy 3 blade. 

I shot each of them though a 5/8 partical board.

The muzzy went clean though and could still us them if I wanted.

The rage went clean though and could still us the head..

The shwacker went clean though and could still use the head.

The bloodrunner went though but the head was ruined and blades were broken..

I had strong thoughts on using them this year but now I don't think I will..

We all make bad shots. I want a head that will bust thou a shoulder if it is needed and I don't think the bloodrunners would do it.. 

Sorry for the bad new's.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks wildman i have them are only good for hit bone any truth to this story

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't understand your post. Are you asking my if I am telling the truth?

I called NAP about there old school razerbacks. They sent me a free Bloodrunner. I like Nap I thought it was very nice of them to send me one. Not to mention that I like the concept of them but I heard from someone else about there weakness. So I figuered I would test them and that was the results I came up with.. 
I to am in search for a good broadhead that I don't have to worrie about like I do with rage.. With rage it I am stalking or if the head catches and weeds or branches I am always worried about a blade coming off the O-ring. They kill very well but the O-ring thing is something I can't deal with.

I just call it how I see it.. Take it for what it is worth.. If you doubt it test it yourself. I am sure the results will be the same..


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

No i wasnt saying u were lying at all wild man. I was at work, and i was trying to hurry up and type the post. What i meant to say is i have heard that swackers wont open unless they hit bone. And do you know if theres any truth to that about the swackers?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

wildman said:


> We all make bad shots. I want a head that will bust thou a shoulder if it is needed and I don't think the bloodrunners would do it..
> 
> Sorry for the bad new's.


Buy some Magnus stingers. You won't need any tests and won't look back

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have some Magnas stingers I will test them when I get a couple others to test... I use them with my recurve. I will say that when I compare the way they fly to the old school razerbacks the razerbacks flew much better... That was why I called NAP was to ask if they were ever going to bring them back.. They said the jig was wore out and they were not..That they had other heads so they sent me the bloodrunner..


As for the shwacker I have a friend that swares by them.. They are tough but I am not compleatly sold on them yet.. I think I am going to test a little more..
He has not had any problems. If they didn't open atleast the part that sticks out it has an edge that cut's... 
How other than shooting a deer could you test if it will open it it doesn't hit bone?

I know that what ever head you use and hit the right spot it will bring a deer down, but again everyone makes bad shot's who ever you are I am just looking for one that has a large cut but is strong enough to brake bone (shoulder).. 

There is another piston style head out there is it the ram cat? Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I had two friends turn me onto grim reaper razorcuts. I was skeptical as I used to only shoot fixed. But I did not get the opportunity to see the actual results. Both my buddies did and I have to tell ya the holes are devastating. There are some videos on you tube of people shooting ten through hog shoulders. I have yet to have the one I practice with fair to open(foam 3d or the block it opens in all of then). The thing that sold me was the angled shots and the cutting dia. Check um out they have a web site to let me know what you think 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Slick trick magnums ,,,,puts a big hole in them and good blood trails.But then again you need to hit them in the vitals. I think expandables give you more better recovery on marginal hits from what i have seen or read. Just my two cents...


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a difficult time getting the blood runners to fly straight despite several tuning attempts. They also seem to sound like a 747 flying through the air. Just my experience though. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

I shot the swackers last year and will never shoot them again. They are made to open once inside. I made a quarting shot on a buck and did not have a pass threw. The hole going in was not much bigger then my arrow. I will stick with my spitfires from now on. Straight broadside shot the swackers will be good of you get a clean pass threw should have a good blood trail. Hope this helps anyone out. Here is a pic of the entrance hole with a swackers. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't use expandables, call me old school if you want, I just don't trust them to do what they say they do. I use 100gr Thunderheads fixed blades with my 10pt xbow, always have a pass through. I think broadheads are like fishing lures, they're made to catch the fisherman or hunters. lol. The buck from this picture was shot during our rut hunt at 32yds from a 20' high ladder stand and this tree was 20yds from where he stood and recovered in another 20yds. The blood smear is from the enterance side hole. The skull is not the deer I shot but found before I recovered the buck and thought it would make a cool picture. I'm not saying mine or expandables are the best it's what you think is and what shoots best for your equipment. I have looked at the NAP Bloodrunners and I believe they would be the ones I would go for if I did.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Test them first..... They brake apart if they hit anything solid.. I tested them and if you have doubts test them yourself.. They were at the top of my must use BH's but after the test they will be at the bottom of the list..


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

I read a ton of reviews before I decided I couldn't decide!! Hahaha. My quiver is fitted with arrows tipped with Stinger Buzzcut fixed blades, AND arrows tipped with Grim Reaper mechanicals. Both had the best accuracy and penetration/devastation reviews in their classes that I could find. I figured if I was in a position that would only offer me a tough quartering away shot, I could use the fixed - if I expect a broadside shot, mechanical it is. Like I said, I decided I couldn't decide. 


Genesis 27:3
|\
| ) ---->
|/


----------

